# Eerste Post



## iHunt.co.za (May 18, 2010)

Goeie dag manne,

Lyk my die forum is heel besig. 
Wel kannie wag vir Vrydag nie. Gaan my nuwe Destoyer uit toets op WitGat Plaas. Die eerste outjie wat in stap gaan 'n pyl kry.

Groete


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi iHunt. Welkom hier. Hou ons op hoogte van jou jag. Onthou net die "man-law"

Weer eens welkom. Geniet dit.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello iHunt and welcome here.:welcomesign:
Like Buskey say, please don`t forget the man law after the weekend.
We wait for trophy pictures:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome iHunt... Geniet jou tyd met ons.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Welkom op Archerytalk en sterkte met die jag!


----------

